# electrical help



## jakeo (Sep 14, 2004)

Happy Jack said:


> I redid all pigtails with the push ins and bingo. Just seems strange that something got loose 2 weeks after replacing plugs and switches. Thanks for the help


Glad you got all working but please make sure all "plugs" are GFI protected.


----------



## Happy Jack (Jan 21, 2003)

Thanks guys My son has a friend who is an electrician. He came out, checked everything and went back to wire nuts. All is well.


----------

